# حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير



## micpower (21 فبراير 2011)

*حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*






الآن وحصريا
ألبوم
=========================
|+| يا يســـوع تعبـــان |+|
=========================
جولدن ريكورد 3


نخبة من أجمل المرنمين









































ترانيم الألبوم والمرنمين











نبدأ بسم المسيح تحميل الترانيم







الرجاء تحميل الأجزاء الثلاثة في ملف واحد ثم فك الضغط
مساحة الألبوم 293 ميجا تقريبا
++++++++++++++++


MEDIAFIRE


part 1

part 2

part 3






MULTIUPLOAD
6سيرفرات


part 1

part 2

part 3






أتمنى ان الألبوم يعجبكم

وانتظروا مفاجأت 2011 الرهيبة
ابتداء من شهر مارس

إلى هنا أعاننا الرب




​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بولا وديع (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*جميل جدا جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*الله عليك يا مايك بجد
كنت مستنياااااه 
جارى التحميل طبعا
احلى تقييم ليك 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

شكرا لك


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*الف شكر يا مايك ياغالى 
البوم رائع ومنتظر ومجموعة مختارة بعناية 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
*​


----------



## micpower (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

شكرااااااااااا للتشجيع المستمر والرائع جداااااااااااااا
اتمنى اني اكون وفقت في اختيار ترانيم الألبوم واتمنى اعرف ردودكم بعد التحميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ومانحرمش منكم ابداا


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*احم احم
انا رديت بعد التحميل 

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*تحفة بجد 
ترانيم معزية بجد 
انا حملت اول جزء وبسمعه حالياااااا 
ولسه الباقى باقى 
ربنا يعوضك يا مايك*​


----------



## naro_lovely (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gddddddddddddn mgmo3a 7lwa aweeeeeeeeeee*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا :+: الألبوم المنتظر ( يـا يسـوع تعبـان ):+: جولدن ريكورد 3 + 50 ترنيمة حزينة رائعة + على الميديافاير*

مجهود راااااااااائع يا فندم 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

